# The Old Christian Hymns (Evangelical Movement of Wales)



## Eoghan (Feb 3, 2012)

I was disappointed as I was unable to find my old hymn book. This was the red cover EMW book which I used in Church during my student days. Does anyone know where I could obtain a copy?

I am despairing of the move to times of worship and medleys (1/4 hour back to back choruses - projected) and would like my old hymnal back.


----------



## jambo (Feb 3, 2012)

It's my favourite hymn book but mine is now falling apart as it is in three bits and no back cover. I would have thought the EMW themselves may have had copies. There is one used on Amazon for £12.99

Christian Hymns - EMW: Amazon.co.uk: Graham Harrison Paul Cook: Books


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 3, 2012)

I did a google search for Old Christian Hymns (Evangelical Movement of Wales) and came up with this. Hope it helps.

Christian Hymns---Welcome

Books can be had here;

http://www.epbooks.org/-c-8.html?subcat=1&osCsid=3a35215e6c7e54f9e19af240a55264fa


----------

